# Did you get your Weekly Pay Statement from Uber Yet?



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

I usually get my Weekly Pay Statement from Uber on Mondays around noon. Still nothing. Is anyone else waiting for their statement?

Luxi
Providence


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

nope, got mine... OC


----------



## LiveFreeorUber (Jun 17, 2014)

Got mine (Boston)


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

LiveFreeorUber said:


> Got mine (Boston)


I guess I will have to guesstimate my earnings and hope they get it right? Scary.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Got mine, check your spam folder.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

how do uber and lyft take in putting the money of first time drivers?


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mine just arrived after 7PM Local time LA


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It just arrived with a 7:22 p.m. time stamp.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Got my weekly summary, not my statement. I've been getting them Tuesday afternoons or evenings.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Boston came at 2:44 p.m.; Providence at 12:01 a.m.


----------



## BostonBandit (Jul 22, 2014)

Received in Boston Monday afternoon.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I usually get my Weekly Pay Statement from Uber on Mondays around noon. Still nothing. Is anyone else waiting for their statement?
> 
> Luxi
> Providence


I got mine. Have you checked https://partners.uber.com/? All of the Partner Invoices should be posted there


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Just got mine about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## GJM (Jul 28, 2014)

Got mine Monday around 6pm. (D.C.)


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Mine finally came in today. Thanks for helping me, folks!


----------



## SLV (Jul 28, 2014)

Still waiting (from SF)


----------

